# Ring Ouzel



## billyboggs (Feb 14, 2008)

The fishing boat Gladiolus from Lossiemouth was commandeered for War service 
during WW2 and sailed under the name Ring Ouzel. Does anyone know what duties she had, and where she sailed?
Is there any way I could access any details, any publications etc.?


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

According to Admiralty folio MT65-467, RINGOUSEL ex Gladiolus, MFB 26tons was requisitioned 10.7.1940 and employed on Patrol duties until 4.12.1943. There are no further entries so it would appear that she was either re-deployed or returned to owners W. W. Smith & G. Campbell at that date.

Gil.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

There may be records of her movements in the British National Archive.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8307058&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
However, she was only a small vessel and may only be recorded in the Red Lists
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...Highlight=,RED,LISTS,RED,LISTS&accessmethod=0
On both counts. You would need to visit Kew or use a professional researcher.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/gettingstarted/paid_research.htm?source=ddmenu_research0_h

Roger


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

I was told she went to Anstruther around 1946.


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

1951 Olsens has "Gladiolus" KY 227 26n Owned by Thomas Wood Pittenweem & Others 1954: Same owner


----------

